# Heute geholt Radon ZR Team 7.0



## Blitzlichtbim (30. Juli 2011)

Habe heute direkt bei Radon das ZR Team 7.0 geholt.
Super Beratung, die auch Ahnung hat, nicht so wie viele andere.
Nun aber eine Frage, da die nächste  Servicewerkstatt zur Erstinspektion ca 70 km von mir entfernt, ich aber eine kleine Zweiradwerkstatt um die Ecke habe, kann ich auch dort das Bike zur insp. bringen ?


----------



## toledo2390 (30. Juli 2011)

Können schon 
Aber manche nehmen auch nur Fahrräder die sie selbst verkauft haben.

Frag doch einfach mal
Ob, wenn der Mechaniker was verpfuscht, die Garantie bleibt weis ich nicht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Blitzlichtbim (30. Juli 2011)

Der macht das, hatte mein Pepperbike auch da


----------



## siga (30. Juli 2011)

Das würde mich auchmal interessieren.

Erlischt die Garantie wenn ich das Bike nicht nachweisslich zur Inspektion bringe?

Was wird bei einer Erstinspektion alles gemacht?

mfg


----------



## Blitzlichtbim (30. Juli 2011)

Da wird die Schaltung eingestellt, alle Züge nachgestellt und die Speichen und Schrauben nachgezogen


----------



## Tobbe2810 (8. August 2011)

Wann sollte man zur Erstinspektion?
habe jetzt mein Team 7.0 ca. 3 Wochen und habe jetzt 350 km drauf.. sollte ich langsam mal zur Inspektion? 
Danke schonmal!


----------



## Blitzlichtbim (8. August 2011)

Tobbe2810 schrieb:


> Wann sollte man zur Erstinspektion?
> habe jetzt mein Team 7.0 ca. 3 Wochen und habe jetzt 350 km drauf.. sollte ich langsam mal zur Inspektion?
> Danke schonmal!


Na dann kannst du schon mal einen Termin machen.
Ich bringe es heute nach 1 Woche und 180 km hin


----------

